

Amazon Customer Service - metra

In a word: wow. I just got off the phone with Amazon customer service. It's 10:15 PM.<p>I called about a UPS Package that couldn't be delivered because I hadn't specified the apartment number. Since the package had already shipped, the Amazon rep said it was out of Amazon's hands.<p>I though I'd have to re-phone UPS and face it's automated machine. I was wrong. The Amazon rep said he'd conference call UPS with me on the line. In less than 15 seconds we were on the phone with a live UPS rep and I was clarifying the address.<p>The whole process took less than two minutes. This is some of the best customer service I have ever seen. Thank you, Amazon.
======
nathanial
A package of mine got lost in the mail, and they overnighted a replacement --
cause they're awesome.

------
jmonegro
What I like about their service also is that you tell them to call _you_. No
waiting, no hassle.

